# diablo-jdk16 fail (probably but in makefile/script...)



## graudeejs (Feb 7, 2009)

This one is weird....
no matter what method i try, it fails (make/portmaster)

My ports are up to date...
I have downloaded Diabblo-caffe (the one that was asked by port), placed it in my distfiles directory....

Now when i run make/portmaster it asks me to download it, as if there was no diablo-caffe in distdir.

That is some kind of bug in build script....


----------



## ale (Feb 7, 2009)

Try `# make checksum` in the port directory.
Verify by yourself md5/sha256/size of the distfile.


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 7, 2009)

```
$ make checksum
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3

 Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution
 manually.

 Please access

     http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/cgi-bin/download?download=diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2

 with a web browser and "Accept" the End User License Agreement for
 "Caffe Diablo 1.6.0".

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /tmp/distfiles.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
$
```
md5/size match, i already checked, so did sha256


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 7, 2009)

/tmp/distfiles? Strange location. Have you tried putting it in /usr/ports/distfiles?


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 7, 2009)

I changed DISTDIR in make.conf to /tmp/distfiles
that way, i don't need to care about them, every time i reboot, /tmp is cleared.

I tried to set and move to different location (just to try) and still the same (as it should)

before this setup i used to keep symlink from /usr/ports/distfiles to /tmp


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 7, 2009)

just tried copying to /usr/ports/distfiles

```
$ sudo portmaster java/diablo-jdk16

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Gathering dependency list for java/diablo-jdk16 from ports
===>>> Starting recursive 'make config' check
===>>> Launching child to update java/javavmwrapper
	java/diablo-jdk16 >> java/javavmwrapper

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/java/javavmwrapper
===>>> Gathering dependency list for java/javavmwrapper from ports
===>>> No dependencies for java/javavmwrapper
===>>> Continuing 'make config' dependency check for java/diablo-jdk16
===>>> Recursive 'make config' check complete for java/diablo-jdk16

===>>> Starting build for java/diablo-jdk16 <<<===

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for java/diablo-jdk16 from ports
===>>> Starting dependency check
===>>> Dependency check complete for java/diablo-jdk16

===>  Cleaning for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3

===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3

 Because of licensing restrictions, you must fetch the distribution
 manually.

 Please access

     http://www.FreeBSDFoundation.org/cgi-bin/download?download=diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2

 with a web browser and "Accept" the End User License Agreement for
 "Caffe Diablo 1.6.0".

 Please place the downloaded file(s) in /tmp/distfiles.

*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16.

===>>> make failed for java/diablo-jdk16
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
Terminated
$
```
nothing


----------



## ale (Feb 7, 2009)

Can you check here?
http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/checksum.shtml


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 7, 2009)

seams ok
I don't believe it's file corruption, because it doesn't even check checksums.
If it would, then it would be shown in output..
it's some small bug in install/make script


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 7, 2009)

I fetched that diablo file, put it in distfiles, and ran make on the port. It then wanted me to download stuff from Sun (because of the default port option). I cleared the tz option and ran make again: no problem.


```
/usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk16]# make
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3
===>  Extracting for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3
=> MD5 Checksum OK for diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for diablo-caffe-freebsd7-i386-1.6.0_07-b02.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xi.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xp.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xtst.pc - found
===>  Configuring for diablo-jdk-1.6.0.07.02_3
```


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 7, 2009)

i unchecked TZ as well, and it fails....
to make 101% sure, i did make config again...
no luck...


EDIT:

BINGO:
I commented out DISTDIR and made link from /usr/ports/distfiles to /tmp/distfiles
It worked....
Anyway, it is a *bug [mostlikely in make script], because it should fallow DISTDIR*


----------



## TomAmundsen (May 30, 2009)

Hi,

I am seeing this same problem, and I also tried to uncheck the Time Zone update option, that didn't help.

I don't quite know what you mean by commenting out DISTDIR. Where would I do that? It seems like DISTDIR is being used in the Makefile, but it is not defined in there...


----------



## graudeejs (May 30, 2009)

TomAmundsen said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am seeing this same problem, and I also tried to uncheck the Time Zone update option, that didn't help.
> 
> I don't quite know what you mean by commenting out DISTDIR. Where would I do that? It seems like DISTDIR is being used in the Makefile, but it is not defined in there...



I added *DISTDIR=/tmp* in my /etc/make.conf some time ago.
After i removed that line everything was ok.

check your /etc/make.conf
unset variable if you have it (with *unset* command)

EDIT:
since then i simply fallow good old practice of `$ ln -s /tmp /usr/ports/distfiles`


----------



## TomAmundsen (May 30, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> I added *DISTDIR=/tmp* in my /etc/make.conf some time ago.
> After i removed that line everything was ok.
> 
> check your /etc/make.conf
> ...



Ah, I see. So, I don't have DIST_DIR set to anything in there.

So, then, mine isn't working for some other reason... dang.


----------



## TomAmundsen (May 30, 2009)

Here is the output of make, and proof that I have the file where it should be.


----------



## TomAmundsen (May 30, 2009)

TomAmundsen said:
			
		

> Here is the output of make, and proof that I have the file where it should be.



Woops, here is the correct log file.


----------



## graudeejs (May 30, 2009)

you have to manually download it [due to license restrictions] from freebsd foundation and place it to /usr/ports/distfiles

http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml
there's only jdk16
[perhaps update your ports, why do you want older jdk?]


pick the right one for you


P.S.
It's *DISTDIR*, not *DIST_DIR*


EDIT:
ah, here you can get JDK15
http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java15.shtml


----------



## TomAmundsen (May 30, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> you have to manually download it [due to license restrictions] from freebsd foundation and place it to /usr/ports/distfiles
> 
> http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java.shtml
> there's only jdk16
> ...



Right. So, I am installing /usr/ports/java/jdk16, but it is asking me for the diablo files for 1.5. So, I just listened to it. I put the file it wanted in /usr/ports/distfiles, that is what is shown in ls.txt above. And still, it complains the file isn't where it should be.


----------



## graudeejs (May 30, 2009)

show new output of whatever you do (pkg_add or make install)


----------



## TomAmundsen (May 31, 2009)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> show new output of whatever you do (pkg_add or make install)



Sorry, I guess I didn't make it clear, but the output is the same:


```
===>   jdk-1.6.0.3p3 depends on executable: zip - found
===>   jdk-1.6.0.3p3 depends on executable: unzip - found
===>   jdk-1.6.0.3p3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libXm.so - found
===>   jdk-1.6.0.3p3 depends on file: /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.5.0/bin/javac - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/diablo-jdk1.5.0/bin/javac in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk15
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jdk-1.5.0.07.01_8
===>  Extracting for diablo-jdk-1.5.0.07.01_8
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for diablo-caffe-freebsd6-i386-1.5.0_07-b01.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for diablo-caffe-freebsd6-i386-1.5.0_07-b01.tar.bz2.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for tzupdater-1_3_0-2007h.zip.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for tzupdater-1_3_0-2007h.zip.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: diablo-caffe-freebsd6-i386-1.5.0_07-b01.tar.bz2 diablo-caffe-freebsd6-i386-1.5.0_07-b01.tar.bz2 
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for diablo-jdk-1.5.0.07.01_8
=> diablo-caffe-freebsd6-i386-1.5.0_07-b01.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/.
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/ and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk15.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/diablo-jdk15.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/jdk16.
```


----------



## ale (May 31, 2009)

To bootstrap the build of the jdk, you need a built jdk.
So to build jdk16 you need diablo, which is pre-built and take seconds to install.
Before diablo, it was necessary to use a linux-jdk.


----------



## TomAmundsen (May 31, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> To bootstrap the build of the jdk, you need a built jdk.
> So to build jdk16 you need diablo, which is pre-built and take seconds to install.
> Before diablo, it was necessary to use a linux-jdk.



Ah, I see.

Well, when I go to install ports/java/diablo-jdk15 (which is the only diablo jdk available in my ports tree), I get the same exact error message. Any ideas?


----------



## ale (May 31, 2009)

So your ports tree is quite obsolete.
Did you tried getting the file from here?
http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java15.shtml


----------



## TomAmundsen (May 31, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> So your ports tree is quite obsolete.
> Did you tried getting the file from here?
> http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/downloads/java15.shtml



Yea... I quickly put 7.0 RELEASE on another one of my machines and didn't bother to upgrade :r

But yes, I downloaded the file from there and put it in ports/distfiles:
/usr/ports/distfiles/diablo-caffe-freebsd6-i386-1.5.0_07-b01.tar.bz2


----------



## TomAmundsen (Jun 24, 2009)

TomAmundsen said:
			
		

> Yea... I quickly put 7.0 RELEASE on another one of my machines and didn't bother to upgrade :r
> 
> But yes, I downloaded the file from there and put it in ports/distfiles:
> /usr/ports/distfiles/diablo-caffe-freebsd6-i386-1.5.0_07-b01.tar.bz2



Just to follow up, I updated my ports tree, and it worked fine.


----------

